# USB en DOS



## marfla (Jul 19, 2006)

Queria saber si existe un driver o la forma en que se puede manejar un puerto USB en DOS. 
Pasa que tengo un programa de gestion comercial en DOS y tengo que imprimir en una impresora con puerto USB. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## maunix (Jul 19, 2006)

marfla dijo:
			
		

> Queria saber si existe un driver o la forma en que se puede manejar un puerto USB en DOS.
> Pasa que tengo un programa de gestion comercial en DOS y tengo que imprimir en una impresora con puerto USB. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.



El problema lo tendrás con el programa, que 'debiera' poder ver la impresora.

Un driver para DOS de tu impresora no hará que necesariamente el software hecho en DOS lo direccione correctamente.

Tal vez lo más adecuado sea que si tu PC tiene puerto paralelo, que puedas conseguir un adaptador de paralelo a USB y que amen de eso, pueda ser direccionada tu impresora correctamente.

En caso contrario... no hay muchas chances porque como te dije, por más que tengas la impresora funcionando en DOS (que el dos la maneje) eso no hará que el programa hecho en DOS la acceda. 

El DOS no tiene una forma estandar como tiene el windows de acceder a las impresoras, obviando el hardware de la misma.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 19, 2006)

hay un programa justamente para eso y hace cosa de una semana lo tire, busca en google, existe.
Que te vaya bien es otra cosa.

DOS2USB 1.57 876k 
Hace posible que puedas imprimir trabajos de programas DOS en una impresora USB. Ver información

http://www.todoprogramas.com/recursos/impresoras/738.asp
http://www.mitrashell.com/install.exe
http://www.andr.net/andr-cra/d/un-dus15.zip


----------



## marfla (Jul 20, 2006)

Muchas gracias a ambos. Voy a buscar el programa y pruebo.


----------

